# D. quinquevittatus



## twisner (Jul 7, 2005)

Does anybody here have D. quinquevittatus? 
I just want to see some pictures.


----------



## Lucidblue (Jul 23, 2004)

check out http://www.fantasticus.net and http://www.fryebrothersfrogs.com They both have pictures.


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

Just earlier this evening I put a shot of the underside of one of mine in my gallery. I have been trying to get a true color shot of one but this is VERY hard because most lighting situations wash out the delicate color of the strips on the back. They are a light mint green, and very cool. I will try again tomorrow. The underside one is a very good color match. My quinquevittatus are from Phil Tan and are quite awesome.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

omg dude where did ya get the histros? especially the red? i want one


----------



## twisner (Jul 7, 2005)

damn there cool looking frogs. how is there care different from other thumbs? Can a pair of them be kept in a 10 vert?


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

OK here ya go
































The last two (especially the last one) I believe are closer in color but a little off. The legs are brighter and lighter orange, like the underside picture on the top. the strips are a cool light mint green to a very light yellow........definately not white. the goofy thing is it almost seems chameleon like where it changes. Hope you enjoy. As far as care and needs Phil Tan is the man, i am a complete newbie and hope to do well at these. The best I can say is they are beautiful, they eat FF, they poop on my glass, and they are probably the hardest frog I have tried to get accurate color pictures of.

I WANT TO SAY THANKS AGAIN PHIL FOR TREATING ME SO WELL! I LOVE ALL THE FROGS I HAVE RECIEVED FROM YOU.


----------



## twisner (Jul 7, 2005)

dang those are so cool. they look unreal.
well thanks for the pics. I now want them even more lol.


----------



## jmcc000 (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks for posting those David. Beautiful frogs.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

*moss*

Dave
What moss type on they sitting on?

Shawn


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

Shawn,
It is Tropical Ground Moss (Dicranum species) from T & C Terrariums
http://home.att.net/~a.j.calisi/moss.html

A couple of side notes. The moss is new from them 2 weeks ago and I have not planted it yet, it is sitting outside growing in a tank. So I have no idea how it will do in the frog tank. I was pleased with the purchase from them.

Also on the quinquevittatus above, mine are juv and being young I have no idea what that will mean for their future color. I have seen several pictures of others quinquevittatus that have dark legs and other issues that I don't like and I hope hope hope mine don't grow up to look like those but I don't know.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

David,

The tropical moss will do fine in your viv provided it has adequate light and moisture. For more robust than most mosses in my experience (the other exception being the true tropical moss that Black Jungle sells from time to time...now that is some amazing stuff).

Like any moss, it doesn't like to get 'dusted' by FF supplmements. But otherwise it is pretty good stuff...I have quite a bit of it in my vivs.

Bill


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

my one experience with black jungle's tropical moss was not good. I have another moss that I got from Ron G a long time ago probably 6-7 years that is amazing and my favorite. It grows on everything even my glass and tubes.


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

Here is a picture of my favorite moss can you post one of yours.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Not gonna tell me where ya got those histros huh?  lucky devil


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

David,

True tropical moss from Black Jungle...it seems to grow on every surface (glass, wood, even onto cocohuts). Not sure why yours didn't do well.










Tropical pillow moss from T&C










Bill


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanks for the pictures, Great. So the tropical moss is Java Moss, am I seeing it right?


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

I do not believe that the tropical moss is java based on several factors although I'll grant that in some ways it resembles it. I have a viv containing java moss so I can make the comparisons. This stuff is sold by Black Jungle as 'true tropical moss' and comes in thin sheets. It does not need the constant wetness that java moss seems to in order to thrive nor does it grow in the wild radiating pattern I see with my java moss. 

I just wish that BJ had it for sale more often because I find it is pretty useful stuff.

Bill


----------



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

I was helping them at the show this weekend and they went back with about 4 ziplock bags of it. Email them to ask, I picked up 3 bags myself.

Rob


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Not to hijack the thread - but how was the White Plains show Rob? I missed it because I am planning on heading down to MARS this weekend - anything good there?


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Ok Dave, here is some native FL moss picked off the sides of a palm tree on my Father's back yard about 2 months ago. Doing OK so far. Beautiful color I think, lime green in life.

The tropical moss I got from BJ did so so. 1/2 survived and is now growing. needs to be wet I think. Died in one of the darker tanks also, and is doing best out in the open lit areas.

Shawn


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

Shawn,
Nice moss.....looks very cool. BUT VERY NICE FROG. Do you have a pair of those babies?


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

I have 4.....sex unknown but old enough, or close.
All together in a 20H vert, until it gets ugly.....

Shawn


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

off hand what kind of lighting are you using 6500k or 11000k or both or different. I've been using the Repti Glo for years but I am building a new 12 tank setup and will be using T5 HO lights with 6500k full spectrum and 11,000k The lid is OP4 and I am hoping this is going to be creating some significant changes in my tank life, I expect heavy plant growth.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

*bulbs*

Sunshine 5000K and Daylight 6500K although some are on T8's with I don't know what. For a while I used a 100W dual actinic and daylight CF that I had from a reef tank and although the bluish tint was pleasing to the eyes the plants in that tank slowly withered, so I switched it to the T8 with a generic Phillips lamp. I have not tried anything more sophisticated but after you run your little experiment you will have to give me the details again. Good luck.

SHawn


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

Gosh Shawn you have a nice collection. Do you have pictures of these in your gallery? I especially want to see.......???......them all. Rate the bi colors for me as a frog....character and traits.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

*bicolor*

Bicolors are like a smaller terribilis. ha.
really they look nearly identical to yellow terribilis just perhaps not a fat/thick legged. They stay in the open and sit, sit, sit.....occasionally lunge at some food item. Kinda boring frog actually :? Pretty and so far easy. I have 2 but unknown sex. No calling and a lot of bullying from one so I am guessing same sex, maybe female. 
I am trying to find someone local to trade or combine with.
No sorry my gallery is not up to date and my camera is on the fritz (see best camera post on parts)
Shawn


Did these pics come out? 



















http://images.kodakgallery.com/photos12 ... _0_ALB.jpg

http://images.kodakgallery.com/photos12 ... _0_ALB.jpg

If not try cut and paste to the address line and it may work. sorry.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Tried fixing the code for you, but that doesn't seem to help


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

strange
works on my computer. seems some firewalls dont let in pix from kodak gallery.

my dendroboard gallery is full unfortunately....probable b/c I didn't know how to decrease the size of the files before I uploaded and it filled with just a few pix.

sorry

Shawn


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

This one is pretty dang accurate.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

*amazing*

amazing.. really
How are they adjusting to the tank? hiding?
Shawn


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

I have only had them a couple of weeks but here is what I notice. They are rarer to see than both my fants and amys. When first in the tank they were all over, now that they are seemingly comfortable they have their regular hiding spots and they stay in them almost all of the time. Mostly they like to hide deep in a dry brom. Mine are eating and growing and mostly eat dusk and dawn when lights are low. So yes I see them but it tends to be rare. None of mine are mating age or having any mating habits so the impact of adulthood could be a complete change. I love them and my kids have them ranked very high as one of the frogs they like to look for.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Thanks David
I have noticed the amys are the boldest of my thumbs. The intermedius are often out foraging as well. Sounds like fants are also bold, but like you said as they mature behaviours may change.

Here is the Intermedius 20H Vert a few months ago. The frogs were still in their 2 month quarantine tank at the time but they are in there now and the tank is more grown out.


----------

